# I think this would be nice but dont know how you do it xxx



## Deb&Matilda

As there is quite a few of us on here now I think it would be nice to create a stick thread for everyone to let everyone else know who they are, what there children are called and DOBS and what they suffer from. So we can kinda keep a log of who is about. Then if anyone new comes on looking for advice about a particular disability they can see if anyone else is on who suffers from it.
Just an idea before it gets really busy xxx
Dont know how to do this or who to ask so if anyone as an idea or agrees we should get this sorted xxx


----------



## Tegans Mama

Great idea Deb.. Do we have mods? We should get Wobbles to make one of us lot / or two a mod! :)


----------



## Deb&Matilda

I agree too xxx I must admit Id addicted to this place now xx I am always on here xxx


----------



## Tegans Mama

Lol I am too when I have the time :) Tegan's at my mums so I'm just relaxing :) was gonna order a pizza but can't be bothered to spend that much money on one meal! Lol


----------



## Deb&Matilda

haha xx
I think if they need mods me, you and emma seem to be the most regular posters as of yet on here no disrespect to anyone else xxx more the merrier on here for me xx I used to post on baby centre but got really manic now it is that busy so like it on here a bit quieter and we can get to know each other better xx


----------



## Tegans Mama

Yeah I agree, we all seem quite crazy with our posts lol! I talk to Em all the time, My OH texted her the day Tegan was born to tell her! Lol she was on 'the list' :lol: Also have her MSN, its quite funny really because we never seem to talk about whats happening on here on MSN.. Hmm Lol xx

You can add me on MSN if you want, I will be up for a while yet if you want someone to talk to while your making sure Tilly is ok xx


----------



## MrTashaAndBum

I think a sticky would be good, not DOBs per say but just who you are, what your child fights with (fighter children, wooha! Sorry, just been watching Bad Boys two!), maybe a stick too with links to useful organisations like remap and so on?


----------



## Tegans Mama

Why no DOBS?? I think the DOB's would be good so you could see how old the baby/child was and what they have, so then if I was on new on here, looked at Debs' name and saw Tilly had the same as Tegan, I would know Tegan is older than Tilly and Deb's is likely to have been through more with Tilly then I have wih Tegan if that makes sense.. Good Lord, Tilly Tegan and Tom :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wobbles

I guess when you use DOB people get uneasy which is understandable but of course amount of information given is up to the member. Like we have this https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-toddler-club/37441-find-mums-moms-los-same-age-your-lo.html but I do understand why MrTashaAndBum(p) said that :D

The idea is a good one - they have an intro on the single parenting too for example.

Maybe one can be done like that in baby and toddler so some basic info is added to the original post by someone whos willing to keep it up to date.

As for a mod for this specific section I don't think its necessary - not yet at least & I only say that because we had already discussed this at home ;)

x


----------



## Deb&Matilda

That does make sense Lea I meant to childrens DOB not ours as I know some people might not want others to know how old they are xx But lea glad you understand my reason for DOBs xxx Just thought it would be a nice idea xx I will email admin and ask them how we do this xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

See above Deb :)


----------



## Deb&Matilda

Oh I was just going to email you to ask xx obviously it would be upto the individual member as to what information they wanted to disclose we would never make someone do something they didnt want too xx Also with tregsrds to the mods thats fine I think me and klea just didnt know whether we needed one xx
I would be willing to keep the log upto date ss I do think I have the time to do this and on often enough xx obviously if everyone would be happy with that xx


----------



## Deb&Matilda

I have just emailed Wobbles to see how we create a sticky thread for a log xxx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ask any mod or admin and they will sticky it for you :)


----------



## Tegans Mama

Shall we start a new thread for this Deb? Hmm.. And get everyone to write their details on themselves and then you add it to the original post? xx


----------



## Wobbles

I Pm'ed back lol If a sticky is needed tonight could a mod if up and see's this sticky it ;)

Ta da! :D

PS: the mod things a possible for the future x


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ill be up for a couple more hours, ill keep an eye out :)


----------



## Deb&Matilda

Lea I will start a format for the post let me know if you think there is anything else to add then once a few people have replied we can create a log of everyone xx


----------



## Tegans Mama

That looks good enough, just to tell the mods, this new thread is (I think) the info gathering bit, not the actual log itself!


----------



## Deb&Matilda

well we could get this sticky so everyone knows whether to put there information then create a new one which we could just keep the log on so it neither get lost in all the other ones xx if you know what I mean xxx


----------



## Tegans Mama

Good idea! We will just wait for Arcanegrl to toddle by.. :lol: :D


----------



## Deb&Matilda

well I have just sent her a message to ask for xx

Think we are both up to late hehe xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

I have stickied the thread for you :)


----------



## Deb&Matilda

Thank you xxx

Lea we have done it just see who replys now xxx


----------



## Tegans Mama

Yep, hopefully it will take off and there will be more replies! Right I am off to bed lol, I will speak to you tomorrow hun :) xx


----------



## Deb&Matilda

Me too need to just clean my kitchen first new washer dryer coming tomorrow xxx


----------

